# New to breeding R ventrimaculata



## Frogsarefun (Nov 25, 2015)

So I was hoping to find a detailed thread about breeding vents, but not finding any.
So I have a group of four from joshs. They are about six months old.
Last week I hung one film can in their 18/24/18 viv.

One frog is spending a lot of time in it.
So should I hang more?
I have black film cans, would white be better?

Any one have a good reference to breeding vents?

Thanks


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

From my experience vents breed like rats. I would hang more than just one in there. The one in a canister currently could just be using it as a hiding place. What angle do you have it at? I find 45 degrees to be the best. And mine never seemed to have a preference on film canister colors.


----------



## macuser (Oct 8, 2015)

you will want atleast 3 black film canasters mounted mid level, tilted at a 45 degree angle, 1/3 to 1/2 filled with water.


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

I have 5 film canisters for my vents. The more the merrier. 6months is a little young since Joshs usually sells froglets. 

I got a trio of ventrimaculatus 'blackwater' from joshs. THey are beautiful frogs and I see them quite a bit.

Good luck on getting yours to breed!


----------



## macuser (Oct 8, 2015)

Frogsarefun said:


> Any one have a good reference to breeding vents?


if breeding vents is similar to breeding Retics,

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ranitomeya/77640-breeding-success-retics.html#post687417

and some pictures of vents developmental stages

Froglet.us Development


----------



## greenthumbs (Nov 6, 2015)

Mist a LOT and give them time. Mine used black film cans tilted at about 45 degrees, half filled with water, as well as bromeliads. They started breeding when I flooded the tank to about 1 cm deep of water as an experiment, and laid eggs weekly after that. I'd be more worried about having too many offspring rather none  Best wishes!

PS: Be absolutely sure you're dusting their fruit flies with fresh, dart frog-appropriate supplements. Vents are particularly susceptible to SLS and an unfortunately large proportion of my tadpoles morphed out with SLS despite me using the right supplements with every feeding. Vent tadpoles also take very long to morph out, sometimes more than 6 months, so be patient.


----------



## Frogsarefun (Nov 25, 2015)

Thanks so much, lots of great information!

Yesterday I heard/saw my first male vent calling, so cool.

So canisters need the Rodi water changed weekly.
Do I remove and wash and replace them
Or
Do you just remove old water with turkey blaster and give fresh clean water?.?


----------

